# Internet explorer div



## js-mueller (25. September 2004)

Ich hab schonwieder einmal ein Problem mit dem INternet explorer und meinen divs. 
Ich bekomme immer zwischen dem ersten div und dem 2 eine ca 2px breite lücke. Dies aber nur bei dem internet explorer bei mozilla und opera geht es. WOran mag das liegen? Ich hab den Inhalt des 2. Divs auskommentiert um Fehlerquellen zu vermeiden. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


```
<div style="width: 359px; height: 16px; background-image: url('grafiken/mitglieder/detail_kopf.jpg');"></div>
            <div style="width: 355px; background-image: url('grafiken/mitglieder/detail_mitte.jpg');">
                <!-- <p style="width: 111px; height: 129px; margin: 0px 0px 0px 10px; padding: 0px; float: left; background-image: url('grafiken/mitglieder/foto.jpg');"></p>
                <p style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; height: 130px;">Wurst</p>
                <p style="clear: left; margin: 0px; padding: 0px;"></p>-->
            </div> 
            <div style="width: 359px; height: 32px; background-image: url('grafiken/mitglieder/detail_fuss.jpg');"></div>
```


----------



## js-mueller (25. September 2004)

Ich hab nochma nen screenshot angehängt um das zu veranschaulichen


----------



## Tobias Menzel (25. September 2004)

Hi,

hast Du es schon mal mit position:absolute versucht?

Gruß


----------



## js-mueller (25. September 2004)

Ich hab es gerade mal versucht, aber gebracht hatt es nicht wirklich was.
Weitere ideen? Also ich weiss net was an dem code falsch sein kann und wieso der ie das falsch interpretiert


----------



## mihawk (26. September 2004)

Probiers mal so:

```
<div style="position: relative;">
    <img src="grafiken/mitglieder/detail_kopf.jpg" style="width:359px;height:16px;"><br>
    <div style="background-image: url(grafiken/mitglieder/detail_mitte.jpg);width:355px;">
                <!-- <p style="width: 111px; height: 129px; margin: 0px 0px 0px 10px; padding: 0px; float: left; background-image: url('grafiken/mitglieder/foto.jpg');"></p>
                <p style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; height: 130px;">Wurst</p>
                <p style="clear: left; margin: 0px; padding: 0px;"></p>-->
    </div>
    <img src="grafiken/mitglieder/detail_fuss.jpg" style="width:359px;height:32px"><br>
</div>
```

müsst im IE eigentlich klappen


----------

